# Hey



## GooGooMuck (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey everybody, my name is GooGooMuck. First off- I'll explain the strange user name. It's the title of a song from one of my favorite bands, The Cramps. I love music, I'm an audio production student. I write mostly for recreation (mostly because most of the stuff I've written over the past few years hasn't been that great, heh), but I did have some poetry published a few years back. I also like to RP. Well, go ahead and take your free post saying hello to me. :wink:


----------



## Nickie (Jun 13, 2008)

Helo to you, GooGooMuck! Let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums, and I hope that you'll like it here.


Nickie


----------



## moderan (Jun 13, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## terrib (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome googoo, glad to have you.


----------



## Tiamat (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello there.  Welcome.


----------



## Shinn (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi there GooGoo and welcome


----------



## AA (Jun 14, 2008)

I like your name and I like your avatar. Welcome.


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey welcome to the WF!


----------



## Sam (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome!!!


----------



## GooGooMuck (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, I probably seem like a jerk for not replying to this and thanking you guys, heh.

Thanks.


----------

